# A minor miracle



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi and 2nd will you give us full marks? No chain, no dragging and no treats as bribes, just a reasonably miserable but obedient dog.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Miserable?
He is loving the game! The anticipation is half the fun (honestly!!!!)
Smug smile - I knew you/he could do it.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Ha! Rufus makes me laugh so much - what a good boy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow - well done Rufus  

Top marks for both of you!! 

Marzi is right - he may struggle to start with but once he realises the game he will enjoy the whole thing as it all results in the best prize of all - his ball


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Good boy Rufus. I'm waiting for spring before I try it with Maggie.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well done Rufus - reminds me of an 'off the leash' cartoon - will dig it out ....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the pic of Rufus snowy bum bounding off to get his ball!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here it is!! I know this is someone throwing it, but you get the idea!
(like the name Walnut'!)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

***************************************************************************/.-+- Our ancientcat +i-------]'\[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[s called Walnut, that was her helping me type!

Rufus would never swear like that. But he does have exactly those sentiments when I refuse to throw his ball for him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love that cartoon dawn!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi can give a masterclass in the leave and go back game - shame my photography isn't as good!.
While we are walking away she is so focused on me - and will spin out (away from me) and spin in (towards me), weave through my legs all at the slightest suggestion from me - but all she really wants is the 'touch then go back' command - and then she is off! No one else was around so we left one a long, long way back  Inzi is a star!
(If I ever get Dot to do it, I'll let you know!!!! - her problem will be over running or under running because she can't see the ball!!!!)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wowza, Inzi is a superstar! Rufus will need a lot of practice to ever get to her level. Fabulous shots Marzi. I love how they make it seem like she is right at my own feet.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic stuff Inzi 

We had a quick go at the weekend although it was difficult as there were lots of other dogs around  we totally failed  We have not been to agility for ages as I have just not had time and most of her work with the ball is concerned with wait and then a release to get her ball - so that was all she wanted to do - we will work on it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi absolutely loves this game and it is great for her now as she is getting older and does sometimes get stiff if she over exercises... She is such a ball nut she would chase one all day, going back for her ball is a gentler option as she is not leaping, changing direction etc so much and in theory can pace herself.... although as far as she is concerned there is only one pace - FAST!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is a really good game - I don't like too much ball chasing as it can put stress on joints so stuff like this is much nicer. We will work on it - Chance is sooooooo focused on the ball she struggles to listen to what I want her to do at times so this will be really good for her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The reason I stopped doing agility with Inzi was because she started getting sore in her shoulders - she is so fast and jumps on the turn, landing on one front paw and swiveling into the next obstacle.... swimming is great for her, and she loves, loves to run - if I don't think of ways to entertain her on walks she is inclined to spin and bark - all her collie neuroses rise to the top!! I can leave several articles behind and send her back to search - but she prefers the game with a ball - or her lead which I knot up fixing the clip back into the lead so it cannot come loose, this I'll put down when she is distracted with her ball or something, then I'll pocket her ball and ask her to get her lead - she almost panics when she realizes I don't have it! She will back track along the path we have walked - but once she has found the 'lost' item she returns in a straight line


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Crikey, a quick read at some agility sites has really got me thinking about all of this. Rufus is as fit as a fiddle, solid muscle and as you know a ball maniac. We play on grass, snow or sand and often in the water too. One of his favourite parks has two foot high rock steps he loves to jump down and then back up. He has never experienced any pain or injury whatsoever, but then again he is only four. How much is too much do you think?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the real damage comes with repetitive movements and not developing muscle tone and core strength. Having had a dog previously with considerable joint problems (caused by his previous owner) and now Molly I am very wary so try to do what I can to avoid problems whilst hopefully allowing my dogs full and active lives.

I have been doing a canine conditioning course with Chance to develop her core strength and ability and also do physio exercises with Molly to try and maintain her fitness. I encourage them to climb onto all sorts of natural obstacles which develops balance and confidence and try to avoid lots of repetition in anything we do.

I do try to keep them both at a good weight to avoid any extra strain on joints and hope I am doing the best for them both. A few years ago Molly hurt one of her knees badly chasing a rabbit and I know the chances are high with her knees she may end up doing this again and needing surgery as a result of a chase - but the other option of not letting her live her life is unacceptable I believe for her. She does chase less now but the risks for her are still there.

I don't like lots of ball chasing as a form of exercise (and Chance does more than I like to be honest) as it is high impact and dogs can hurt themselves. I much prefer things which use the brain like sending back for the ball as well as the physical exercise and they avoid the impact of the jumping and sudden stop.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is a tough one - I think that dogs have a strong chase instinct and wild dogs travel huge distances on a daily basis - which however well we walk our dogs is hard to replicate. Inzi is a working collie and her parents worked sheep every day again covering huge distances over broken terrain. I think that ball throwing is a great thing to do with a dog - it exercises them, channels their chase instinct positively and strengthens their bond with you the ball thrower! In all things though, moderation - going to the park and slinging balls endlessly for an hour will exhaust your dog but there will be possible long term consequences.
Part of Inzi's trouble is she is so driven and as I've already said if you don't give her a job to do she will invent her own entertainment  throwing a ball with her is tough because she anticipates and goes before it is thrown and so arrives almost ahead of the ball and in her younger days would perform massive acrobatic leaps to intercept it before it hit the ground. I have learnt to send her around me before I throw so the ball is ahead of her so that she chases rather than races. She is also fiercely competitive - no other dog will get her ball, but I have to be careful not to throw if there are younger faster dogs around that might try because she would burst a blood vessel to get there first - this is one reason that my dogs have their own balls and do not compete.
I would never deprive her of the joy of ball chasing - and if that awful day comes when she has to be PTS I promise that we will play ball first at what ever level she is still capable of. But on our walks we have places we throw the ball and places where she goes back for a ball or toy and places where she may carry her ball, but I will not throw it.
I firmly believe that it is vital for a dog's health that they are kept at their ideal weight and no heavier and that they have regular good exercise.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I understand about the repetitive issue, but watching Rufus at play with other dogs makes me think that in the wild they must get alot of weaving, pivoting and chasing and so on. I'm wondering if the problems arise more when unfit dogs are asked, or allowed to do too much or if a previously fit dog goes back to playing a game that is way out of their range now. Certainly wolves do huge brusts of speed after prey, granted not dozens of times per day though.

In any case Rufus lives to chase his ball. If I asked him to choose between the fun and the risk of injury I think he'd be like a kid with skis or horse or motorcycle and choose the risk.


----------

